# Successful day



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Took my 5 1/2-month-old GWP Remy out for a day of chasing pheasants. He is blowing me away! Pointed one bird solid, while the other two flushed wild (not his fault, they were a tad jittery). Retrieved all three to hand, including one that was very much still alive and that had taken off a good 50 yards from where I spotted it drop. Glad the pooch knows when to ignore his master and follow his instincts!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice. how does the vest work for you?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

About as well as a $15 dollar vest should work, I suppose. I use it more for visibility than anything, but it does have a few slashes indicating it took the brunt of something sharp instead of Remy. This one's only two hunts old and already is ripped at one seam. But the pooch is growing like a weed, so no sense buying an expensive vest until I know what his full-grown self will be.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice looking dog. (GWPs rule  ) Get some pics for us of that dog on point. It is really hard to set aside the gun for the camera. I know what you mean for visability as they are blended perfectly into dark grass or trees. Even a black lab is much easier to see.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Get some pics for us of that dog on point. It is really hard to set aside the gun for the camera.


Now that you say that, getting a point pic would have been a cinch. We walked about 150 yards in this stretch of cover and had our three birds. I wanted to keep going just so he could work some more, but didn't want to get the birds any spookier than necessary since I plan on hunting this property frequently. Next time I'm out I'll be sure to keep going and grab the camera instead of the gun... I can't believe I didn't think of that!


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought the very same vest and has been sewn a few times. My lab was pretty tough on it the first couple hunts. Has anyone had any luck with Lion Supply Company's vests? I found their site last week and was just wondering is all.

Good job the hunt by the way.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Before I had a vest on mine, she went on point in heavy CRP in SD, beeper collar on. My friend and I homed in on her and couldn't find her. I could plainly hear the beeper (old guy here, terrible sense of noise direction), but couldn't see the dog. I took a step, kicked her, tripped over her and fell flat on my face. The pheasant took off cackling and my friend was laughing so hard, he didn't even shoot. Got back to the truck and put a vest on.

You might take a look at the vests Ugly Dog sells. That's what I've gone to now.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice point! And I have an Ugly Dog catalog sitting on my coffee table at home. Thanks for the advice. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Brown-griz GWPs are really hard to see in cover. That's why some of the guys go with the white coat. For cheap visibility you can buy a BO neck gaiter at the end of deer season for a dollar or two. The orange will cover about 6" of the dogs neck and give him some extra warmth on cold days. You can also sew a back vest that just has a BO panel sewn onto a collar and then a snap strap around the flank.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I like the belly and chest protectors, saves a lot of wear and tear on the dog. I have had them bounce back off a fence a couple of feet they hit it so hard. No damage to the dog other than slows them down by 2 seconds. I do use a can of bright florousent pink hair spray like the kids use. I spray the dogs tail so when her nose goes down and the tail comes up I can see where she is.


----------

